# Rapido - cracked shower trays



## Lizziec

Can someone with a Rapido please advise me about the cracked shower trays, I presume it is the actual shower tray and not the floor, as I notice that some of the models have a large round shower tray which you have to stand on even when you are standing in front of the wash basin, and the other type have a solid floor where the toilet and wash basin are fitted and a separate step- in oblongish shower cubicle. Seriously thinking of buying a Rapido but really need to know about the shower floor before parting with yet more hard earned dosh.


----------



## 96088

I seem to remember somebody on this site saying that you could fix the problem with the material used for making prosthetics (sp?)

Damned if I can find the post though :?


----------



## Bagshanty

Lizziec said:


> Can someone with a Rapido please advise me about the cracked shower trays, I presume it is the actual shower tray and not the floor, ....... Seriously thinking of buying a Rapido but really need to know about the shower floor before parting with yet more hard earned dosh.


The floor (of ours ) seems to be 1" marine ply, so it's unlikely to be the floor that cracks, only the plastic base. I can't believe Rapido use inferior shower trays to everybody else, as the rest of their build quality is superb, and why we moved from being loyal Auto-sleeper owners to Rapido fans. 3 months in, and we're still absolutely delighted with our 746F.

(If you buy new, do buy from Caravannes Rapido in Wokingham. A small family firm with personal service, and the original importers of Rapido.


----------



## camoyboy

Our 775F has the shower beside the bed at the back. The shower tray itself is OK, but the moulded floor in the washbasin/toilet area has a couple of hairline cracks in it. There was movement between the moulded section and the solid floor underneath, and I think it is the flexing which has caused it. I have managed to get some sealer between the two parts and stick it down, hoping this will prevent any further cracking or leaks.
I am sure if you stand on the floor and there is no "springyness" there, you should have no problems.
Colin


----------



## DubPaul

I picked up some green tape in Halfords. It certainly stuck to the plastic well and has covered a crack in my shower tray. I think it's supposed to turn translucent but it's still green!


----------



## mattmolly

*crack in shower tray*

hi 
I have a rapido 710F and I also have a crack and a crazed patton in the shower tray, I do think it's in the way the tray has been installed there is not enough support under the tray and possibley the plastic that the tray is made from, i do know of others that have the same problem, i am going to see my supplier this week to see what thay say, 
will keep you posted, other than that the van is great i would not part with it.
mattmolly.


----------



## rickwiggans

To be fair to Rapido - it's not just them. It has happened to us- not in a MH but in a caravan (before we became enlightened!). As described above - it was down to insufficient support, allowing it to flex. Barron's did a temporary fix with a flexible sealer, which was successful, prior to a tray swap, which never happened, coz we sold it and bought the MH.


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi All

We had a similar problem with cracks in the shower floor of our Bessacarr. Tried fixing it with conventional sealant which was OK up to a point, but some two-part white epoxy specially designed for the job has provided a far better job.

I got mine through Linda (LC1962) on this forum and can recommend it for an effective and reasonably unobtrusive repair. I believe she and her husband import it as part of their RV business.


----------



## H1-GBV

My washroom floor has fine cracks which I was thinking of treating with Captain ???s creeping crack sealer. Then on the last trip of the year, a whole circular "blob" became detached!! 

Under the solid, plastic floor was a flexible rubbery membrane. I assume this would prevent any water from getting to the wooden floor. 

So far I haven't tried to make a repair, but I'm wondering if epoxy / GRP repair material will allow me to join the blob back onto the main floor. Alternatively, is a thin layer of Sikaflex any good for joining these pieces together?Any advice gratefully received. 

Gordon


----------



## 100317

Our Rapido 710F has a cracked shower floor and I'm going to repair it by laminating GRP on it and finishing it with White Gelcoat.


----------



## FrankStretton

*Repair to shower*

We repaired ours with "milliput" did an excellent job can't even tell its been done. Very easy to work with


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm not sure what caused our broken shower tray but the crack started around the 'plughole' and I think I can recall something falling heavily there. Captain Tolley's creeping crack cure wasn't up to the job (see previous post). I intend to replace the tray - good job it was supplied by C.A.C tanks so I can get one quite easily. When I've changed it I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## 101776

this shower tray problem is fairly widespread, I have a 5 year old Hobby which has a 8" long crack right across it, have been waiting four months now for new one to be sent from Hobby......good job we don't need it !!

I'm coming back in next life as a UK based shower tray manufacturer!


----------



## 116896

*Cracked Shower Tray Repairs*

Hi, 
We now have a full fix repair for cracked shower trays, And we stop it from ever cracking again in other areas. You'll never have to worry about your shower tray again. GODS HONEST TRUTH.

Its not cheap to replace your shower tray with parts and fitting charges. 
We can carry out a full repair for less than £160 including materials and we come to your chosen place. 
You should check out my website and see how else i could help you. WE ARE HERE TO HELP YOU AND WE OFFER A NO OBLIGATION SUPPORT AND ADVICE SERVICE. WE CARE FOR YOU...


----------



## 112111

just for reference in case anyone searches this in future, the foam used in prosthetics is called pedelin, it's a two part foam, mixed by equal weight. Pedelin is the trade name from a company called otto bock, a couple other prosthetic companies produce similar foams. Just my two pennies worth as an ex-prosthetic technician...


----------

